# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Mercedes-Benz Group AG, automotive, Stuttgart, Germany

## Airicist

Website - group.mercedes-benz.com

youtube.com/mercedesbenztv

facebook.com/MercedesBenz

facebook.com/mercedesbenzcareers

twitter.com/mercedesbenz

linkedin.com/company/mercedes-benz_ag

instagram.com/mercedesbenz

instagram.com/mercedesbenz_careers

Mercedes-Benz Group on Wikipedia

Chairman of the Board - Ola Källenius

Divisions and subsidiaries:

Mercedes-Benz Research & Development North America, Inc.

Projects and products:

DRIVE PILOT Level 3 self-driving system

Actros, heavy-duty truck

Vision URBANETIC Mercedes-Benz, mobility concept

MBUX, smart in-car assistant

Remote Truck Automated Airfield Ground Maintenance

Smart Vision EQ Fortwo, two-seater autonomous vehicle, suitable for car-sharing

cooperation Nvidia and Mercedes-Benz in the creation of driverless cars

adVANce, strategic future initiative, and Vision Van, fully automated cargo space and integrated drones

Mercedes-Benz Future Bus

Mercedes-Benz F 015, self-driving luxury sedan 

Mercedes-Benz Intelligent Drive

Mercedes-Benz Future Truck 2025

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz's CES cohost is a large robot eyeball — CES 2015

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> "Please excuse this guy, he's a little shy. He's not familiar with humans." Forget the self-driving luxury "cocoon on wheels," the best part of Mercedes-Benz at CES is Cambot.


Article "Mercedes-Benz's CES cohost is a robot eyeball on wheels"

by Ross Miller
January 6, 2015

----------


## Airicist

World premiere of the Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion research vehicle

Published on Jan 6, 2015




> The Mercedes-Benz F 015 Luxury in Motion research vehicle makes the future tangible with the revolutionary concept of autonomous driving. A luxury sedan with total connectivity between vehicle, passengers, and the outside world, it's a preview of how the self-driving car of the future could evolve into a platform for communication and interaction.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz | Keynote Intro Dieter Zetsche - CES 2015 

Published on Jan 7, 2015




> Robots talking about humans.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Technology — COMAND with Touchpad

Published on Jan 28, 2015




> The Mercedes-Benz touchpad-equipped COMAND navigation system makes it so the features you use most are easy to access with minimal distraction. In addition to the menus, hard keys give you direct access to the audio, navigation, phone and more. Learn about the navigation screen, head-up display, advanced voice control and more in this video.

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz to introduce new App for Apple Watch

Published on May 15, 2015




> Mercedes-Benz C 220 BlueTEC: Fuel consumption, combined cycle: 4.5 - 4.0 l/100 km; CO2 emission, combined: 117 - 103 g/km*
> 
> Mercedes-Benz creates an intelligent integration between Apple Watch and Mercedes-Benz vehicles with its new MB Companion App. The MB Companion App allows Mercedes-Benz customers to search for directions on the Apple Watch or on iPhone initiating a complete door-to-door experience. A seamless integration unfolds: giving walking directions to the car on the Apple Watch, driving directions on the vehicle navigation system and again walking directions on the Apple Watch from the car to the final destination.
> 
> The new Mercedes-Benz C-Class and S-Class vehicles equipped with COMAND Online will be able to work with the MB Companion App as of fall 2015. Further models will follow soon. By then, the MB Companion App will also enable drivers to find vehicle information such as Fuel Level, Range, Maintenance Code, and Odometer Readings on Apple Wa

----------


## Airicist

2016 Mercedes E-Class - Demo of Remote Parking Pilot

Published on Jul 8, 2015




> Thanks to remote control using a smartphone app, the Remote Parking Pilot makes it easier to move into and out of tight parking spaces or the garage.
> 
> Parking can be a nightmare when the vehicle alongside has parked so tight that it is impossible to open the door of your own car. A common occurrence in car parks where space is at a premium. Also some garages are so narrow that getting in and out of the car can be a real chore and cause scratching of the paintwork. Mercedes-Benz has the solution to these unfortunate situations: a remote-control system for moving into and out of parking spaces, available for the first time. It's called the Remote Parking Pilot, and is controlled from outside the vehicle by smartphone via Bluetooth.
> 
> Particularly beneficial for people with restricted mobility, the Remote Parking Pilot allows the vehicle to be remotely manoeuvred into a position that facilitates getting into and out of the car. Parents can also benefit greatly as they no longer need to leave young children waiting by the parking spot or at the side of the road while they manoeuvre into a tight space. With the Remote Parking Pilot, the whole family can wait safely until the vehicle is in a position that allows them to get in or out safely.
> 
> To use this convenience-enhancing system, the driver's smartphone must be within around three metres of the vehicle. Operation is via a smartphone app (Android, iOS) available for download from the various app stores. The driver must unlock the vehicle before it is moved out of the parking space. He or she can then establish a connection with their already authorised smartphone and select one of the available manoeuvres for guiding the car out of the parking space. Likewise prior to parking, the driver can select one of the parking scenarios – for example parallel or perpendicular parking spaces, left or right, forward or reverse.
> 
> The vehicle can then be moved by control from outside. The parking scenario is enacted automatically - including steering, braking and gear direction changes - as long as the driver continues to provide a confirmation gesture on the smartphone. The driver monitors the process from outside the vehicle and still has complete responsibility for their vehicle during the entire parking process.
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Mercedes-Benz Autonomes Fahren - CES 2016

Published on Jan 8, 2016




> Prototypes such as the F 015 Luxury in Motion or the Future Truck 2025 show that the conditions for autonomous driving are already well established. Also demonstrations of our intelligent Highway Pilot in the Freightliner Inspiration Truck in Nevada (USA) have proven that it is ready for autonomous driving on public roads.

----------


## Airicist

"Driven by creativity" - Daimler corporate movie 2016

Published on Mar 4, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Daimler Trucks 2016 | Efficient. Safe. Connected.

Published on Mar 30, 2016

----------


## Airicist

These self-driving cars will kill pedestrians over drivers

Published on Oct 25, 2016




> Should self-driving cars protect pedestrians? According to Mercedes...anyone but the passenger might be SOL. Does it make sense? Kim Horcher and Meredith Placko (Host, Writer) discuss! 
> 
> "When Mercedes-Benz starts selling self-driving cars, it will choose to prioritize driver safety over pedestrians, a company manager has confirmed. The ethical conundrum of how A.I.-powered machines should act in life-or-death situations has received more scrutiny as driverless cars become a reality, but the car manufacturer believes that it’s safer to save the life you have greater control over."


"Mercedes's Self-Driving Cars Will Kill Pedestrians Over Drivers"

by Mike Brown
October 14, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The highlights of the CES 2017 – Mercedes-Benz original

Published on Jan 10, 2017




> This highlight video will give you a short impression of the presence of Mercedes-Benz at the CES in Las Vegas. 
> Read all about Mercedes-Benz on the CES 2017 via: http://mb4.me/CES-en
> The presence of Mercedes-Benz at the CES show in Las Vegas was dominated by a new corporate strategy, known as CASE. The world's largest consumer electronics show saw the display of products and concepts relating to the four strategic pillars "Connected", "Autonomous", "Shared & Service" and "Electric Drive". 
> 
> A special role was laid out for Guy Kawasaki, a leading technology evangelist and Mercedes-Benz brand ambassador, who led the "Inspiration Talks".

----------


## Airicist

Daimler‘s annual press conference summed up in three minutes

Published on Feb 2, 2017

----------


## Airicist

60 seconds | S-Class drives off the rider without a driver

Published on Jul 3, 2017




> S 560 4MATIC: Fuel consumption combined: 8.5 l/100 km; combined CO₂ emissions: 195 g/km.*
> 
> Mercedes-Benz is entering a new dimension of motoring with its new S-Class and is raising the bar, in terms of production, for the automotive industry worldwide. For the official start-up of the luxury saloon in the Mercedes-Benz plant Sindelfingen a S Class drove independently off the final assembly line, without a driver at the wheel. The vehicle then drove automatically approximately 1.5 kilometres to the loading area within the plant. The Sindelfingen plant is piloting the possible use of the system for series production and investigating its further potential.
> 
> Product may vary after press date on July 03, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Daimler: corporate movie 2018

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> We love tradition and live for progress.
> We reinvent mobility. Every day.
> With all 285,000 of our colleagues.
> Carl Benz said: “The love of inventing never dies.”

----------


## Airicist

The future of last mile logistics with CoROS and the Speed Delivery Door

Published on Sep 24, 2018




> Mercedes-Benz Vans is presenting two new solutions for the courier, express and parcel industry. See how technology safes time in this video.
> 
> Introducting CoROS:
> The Cargo Recognition and Organization System, or CoROS, transforms Mercedes-Benz Vans into an intelligent cargo space via computer vision and artificial intelligence. CoROS automates labor-intensive processes throughout the last mile and tracks cargo from distribution hub to doorstep.
> 
> The new Speed Delivery Door:
> The sensor-controlled, automatic two-wing pivoting door 1 can be installed upon request in place of the sliding door on the side of the load area. Initial customer testings with large national and international courier-, express- and parcel service providers have demonstrated added value in the fields of ergonomics and time savings as a result of a reduction in the number of work steps involved, as well as increased safety for driver e.g. by a better view to outside and theft protection of load.
> 
> Please note: Some features are in the state of prototype. Series production may vary. For your reference only.

----------


## Airicist

The car factory of the future: Factory 56

Published on Nov 15, 2018




> With Factory 56, Mercedes-Benz builds the car production facility of the future and gives insights into the operations of one of the world’s most advanced automobile productions. 
> 
> Factory 56 is consistently digital and flexible and fills the concept of “green production” with life. In Factory 56, cars with combustion engines, electric vehicles, as well as self-driving cars will be produced. The production facility has a comprehensive wireless and mobile network and communicates with its surroundings. Machines and systems are interconnected. Our employees use smart devices. Big Data technology and artificial intelligence support the operations of the facility. Factory 56 is supplied with CO₂-neutral energy.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Daimler starts pilot testing of self-driving Mercedes taxis in the U.S."

by Christiaan Hetzner 
December 2, 2019

----------


## Airicist2

Mercedes-Benz driving assistance systems

Nov 29, 2021

----------

